# Summit Smackdown November 1st



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

First On-road race of the season. Bring em out guys!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Woot Smackdown! 

Anyone who has been to Summit recently has seen, other than the vast improvements to track, hobby shop and atmosphere, how the track owners now have some odd features. 

These peculiarities are not limited to; heads too big for their abnormally tanned and slightly out of proportion bodies, bodies that are oddly in great shape despite the obvious fact that these two never exercise and eat poorly because they are constantly working on improving Summit. And lastly, the weird, yet pervasive fact that no matter how you look at their faces they always seem to be viewed from a fish eye lens.

But no one says anything because the resulting cage match could be devastating. 

12th stock, GYSOT (Get ya' some of that!)

-Sean


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Get ready for the smackdown! This Friday night. Doors open at 3:00pm and racing starts at 7:00pm Get there early to get a pit spot. Its gonna be a packed house. 

Door prizes and Gift certificates from Associated, Tekin, Viper, ModX, and Summit Raceway.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

whats the GT and VTA turnout looking like this Friday?...I might be free for a road trip


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> whats the GT and VTA turnout looking like this Friday?...I might be free for a road trip



Should be at least a d main for vta an at least a c main for gt. Thinking around 70 entries


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

sounds good...what about hotel?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> sounds good...what about hotel?


There is a redroof inn less than a mile down the street. On the corner of coliseum and goshen. About 50 a night.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

cool...also, this is USVTA rules correct?


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Absolutely! 100%


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> cool...also, this is USVTA rules correct?


Yes, full usvta and usgt rules. We will be teching.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

BATTMAN said:


> cool...also, this is USVTA rules correct?


There will be a fast group of 12th as well if you want to entice Mr. Dirla to tag along, Myron?

-Sean


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

You should bring dirla, i need someone too laugh at!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

bring Dirla?...Im just hoping I get to come...lol...twisting my wifey arm as we speak


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*smackdown*

I wish this was a sat. race


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ditto...but Ill take what I can get....curious, why not on Saturday, seems to be a easier way for bigger turn-out?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

will there be a new layout?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, we will have a new layout. 

Fridays are are usual Friday night on road racing. We race oval on Saturdays .


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

traction compound?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> traction compound?


Sxt. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Ill be there for some USGT action.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Well run program guys! Had fun!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

walterhenderson said:


> Well run program guys! Had fun!


Wait till you see your podium picture......


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

had a great time there guys, cant wait to get back in Feb


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Pics and videos will be up soon. Thanks to all who attended the event. We had a great turnout with some great competition.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

me 2...i maybe back two more times
usvta & mwgs:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a great time guys. Thanks to everyone from the Summit crew for a well run and great event.

I will make sure to make it back up more often

Michael Jones


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

good run Jonesy...cya soon


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown 12th Scale A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown Slash A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown Slash B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown Slash C Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown USGT A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown USGT B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown VTA A Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown VTA B Main*


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Summit Smackdown VTA C Main*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

SaMiEPaGe said:


>


People at work are wondering why I'm laughing I imagine. This cracked me up! Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

*4th annual "Black Friday" Trophy race*

Its that time of year again. Join us for our 4th annual "Black Friday" Trophy race.

We will have some great deals in the hobby shop you wont want to miss!

Trophies for top 3 in all classes and door prizes!


----------

